
Ask HN: Someone is taking my work on GitHub. What should I do? - jathu
So my original work is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jathu&#x2F;UIImageColors. The person who copied my work is here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;robipresotto&#x2F;imageColors.<p>As you can see, he copied everything but my name. When I did try to open an issue regarding this, he pretty much changed my original issue comment and closes all the issues (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;mGX0Fyb.png). Also, he blocked me from the repo now (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;QIpPMjB.png).<p>Clearly, this person want doesn&#x27;t care about integrity and giving credit where it&#x27;s due. I know this is open source and all, but I still believe I deserve credit for the work I put in. What can I do about this?<p>Also, what did GitHub think when they allowed owners of repos to edit everyone&#x27;s comment? Did they not think this would be abused?
======
makecheck
In theory, this could be in the realm of a copyright violation:

[https://help.github.com/articles/dmca-takedown-
policy/](https://help.github.com/articles/dmca-takedown-policy/)

Although (and I am no expert) when your license is sufficiently broad and
_allows_ for behaviors you saw (e.g. “please include the original header” is
not the same as “you _must_ include the original header”), GitHub might decide
that there is no violation, technically.

Unfortunately there are lots of behaviors in the world that are legal even
though they’re despicable. Your best bet is to be very clear what you want
people to do with your projects, e.g. state copyrights, add licenses that are
not too liberal if you want restrictions.

~~~
jathu
Honestly, I wouldn't care if he did steal my work as long as he included the
credits. I think I've learned my lesson and will include a license with all my
projects from now on.

------
sjs382
For those who are late to this thread, the license was "Feel free to do
whatever you want. Please include the original header in any modifications or
redistributions." before the author changed it to a MIT license.

Lesson learned: no license at all is better than "Feel free to do whatever you
want."

That said, I wonder if "Feel free to do whatever you want" would hold up if
this would be taken to court.

~~~
jathu
Yes, I just added an MIT license to all my work after some people suggested
it. I was just too naive to think no one would do this, hence my very loose
initial license. Wouldn't the "Please include the original header in any
modifications or redistributions" hold up?

~~~
greenyoda
"Please include the original header" sounds like you're asking for a favor
rather than imposing a requirement. It's saying something different than "you
can do whatever you want with this as long as you include the original header
in any redistributions".

------
siloraptor
I had a similar experience a while back with my software, Mayan EDMS an open
source paperless solution. Things I learned: You are better off going first
after a copyright violation, then after a license violation. Pick a previously
tested license, resist the urge to craft you own, we are not lawyers. As the
code owner you also have the community behind you, use that.

~~~
jathu
I've just emailed him again to please include the original headers and give
credit or I'm filing a DMCA takedown notice. I'm going to give him 24 hours.
Also, I just went ahead and added a real license to all my work.

------
jlg23
Your license says: "Feel free to do whatever you want."

If you don't actually mean it, then change it.

~~~
jathu
My license also says:

>Please include the original header in any modifications or redistributions.

~~~
jlg23
Yes, that is a kind request, not a condition.

